# Schutzhund video



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I finally figured out how make and post videos...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That took forever to buffer, but it was fun to watch. Much of it looked like it was choreographed to the music. Especially the part in the hold and bark where Buck is jumping to the cymbal crashes. That is some crazy high jumping. With him doing the splits in the air like that it reminds me of the jumps we did in cheerleading. LOL!

What was your score again?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I am exhausted just watching Buck do his bark and hold 

What a nice dog!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Jason.

Amy, we made 85-93-91 269 that day


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I loved it. It was interesting watching his back legs when he was doing the H&B...consistant each time!
You don't have to answer this, but what reasons were the points lost on the protection? I thought he looked great, other that the jumping, I saw an excellent performance.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Very good performance!!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Really Nice Job! The attack out of motion was super - the dog just plowed through - and a nice safe catch by the helper. The last silent guard was intense! The pressure the helper gave was nice too. Buck just had to give him a little punch before the pick-up, he just couldn't resist the temptation on your approach. Good job Art and Buck. Your handling was nice to see too!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Jane,
Most of my points were lost in the blind. The rest of the points were one here and one there kind of thing. Actually in the critique the judge only commented negatively on three things: the blind, the grip could be slightly more full after the courage test (he added "due to the speed"), and the bump when I approached after the last guard. The rest of the critique was great.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It was a nice performance Art.. one you should be proud of that's for sure.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It was a GREAT performance Art! Like Lynn says, one you should be very proud of.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

All I could say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild:

That video must make you sooooo proud it really shows all the hard work and dedication that you both put in to it please show us more!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

That was a fun video...91, you've gotta be pretty darn happy!!!


----------

